# How often should I feed a cow ear?



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Muttly is so into them! He's been having one every other day. Is this ok do you think?
I wasn't going to give him one last night, but he came in and I gave him his retriever roll to chew on (it's become a ritual to chew something after last wee until we go to bed  ) so he puts his roll at my feet and looks at me, head on one side.....
I said to my hubby, "He wants an ear, doesn't he"
Went and got one, cue a very excited Muttly, who happily sat and chewed it. Sometimes only an ear will do


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Pigs ears are pretty fatty and greasy IMO. I buy cows ears and mine get them at weekends only, as well as beef scalp. In the week I'm a mean mum, they get their meals, Kongs and chicken wings


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Pigs ears are pretty fatty and greasy IMO. I buy cows ears and mine get them at weekends only, as well as beef scalp. In the week I'm a mean mum, they get their meals, Kongs and chicken wings


^^^^^ I do feed cow ears, because pig ones are fatty  
See Muttly doesn't get much else now. He gets a beef or chicken jerky stick thing in the morning about 7:30. A little treat about 3:30, then dinner at 6:30 and then a few tiny training treats on his walk at 8 and another treat when we get home after I've brushed him.
So based on this, is it ok to give a Cow ear every other day? (they are bigger than his head mind :Shy )


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't see it being too much of an issue if it's not affecting his weight or health (good poop etc)
Mine would get something like that every day if it didn't cost me a fortune lol.

You can always chop one in half so he's not getting quite as much in one go


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

I would cut them in half and give as a daily treat they are low in fat and a good chew for their teeth imo


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> You can always chop one in half so he's not getting quite as much in one go


You beat me too it


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> I would cut them in half and give as a daily treat they are low in fat and a good chew for their teeth imo


That's a good idea! Thanks 

@BlueJay - I think Zooplus are doing an offer on them. Mum and Dad bought 100 for like £20


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

Muttly said:


> That's a good idea! Thanks
> 
> @BlueJay - I think Zooplus are doing an offer on them. Mum and Dad bought 100 for like £20


Zooplus is definitely the best place for natural treats


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

We get the smoked ones.... dogs say they taste better 
Bag of 100 doesn't last 3 weeks


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> We get the smoked ones.... dogs say they taste better
> Bag of 100 doesn't last 3 weeks


Wow lol. That's a lot! Oh might try the smoked ones, thanks


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> ^^^^^ I do feed cow ears, because pig ones are fatty
> See Muttly doesn't get much else now. He gets a beef or chicken jerky stick thing in the morning about 7:30. A little treat about 3:30, then dinner at 6:30 and then a few tiny training treats on his walk at 8 and another treat when we get home after I've brushed him.
> So based on this, is it ok to give a Cow ear every other day? (they are bigger than his head mind :Shy )


Haha even the thread says COW ear!! Leave me alone, I've been up early


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> We get the smoked ones.... dogs say they taste better
> Bag of 100 doesn't last 3 weeks


I get the smoked ones too


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Haha even the thread says COW ear!! Leave me alone, I've been up early


:Hilarious People generally do assume pig ear, because they seem more widely sold. I'm forever telling people, what you told me


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious People generally do assume pig ear, because they seem more widely sold. I'm forever telling people, what you told me


Much prefer cow ears! They're less fatty and cheaper too!! I do a bulk order from Zooplus each month


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> Much prefer cow ears! They're less fatty and cheaper too!! I do a bulk order from Zooplus each month


I'm going to need more next time, because I order Muttly's food every 2 months to meet the £30 (just!) but got 10 cow ears last time, well they are now only going to last 20 days! Since he started loving them. I've not seen them in the shops, only pig.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

That's one of the only things I miss about having a normal number of dogs.... food bill lol!
They do lambs ears too, the dried gullet and tripe are firm favourites here - go wild, get everything


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> That's one of the only things I miss about having a normal number of dogs.... food bill lol!
> They do lambs ears too, the dried gullet and tripe are firm favourites here - go wild, get everything


Haha.. I couldn't go over 3 dogs! That would be my maximum I reckon.. I'm poor from having just the two but I pay a lot of pet sitters now.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> That's one of the only things I miss about having a normal number of dogs.... food bill lol!
> They do lambs ears too, the dried gullet and tripe are firm favourites here - go wild, get everything


I am going to order some other stuff next time too. Like the paddywack and chicken necks he will prob like


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Are cows ears stinky ? My girls love a good chew and get through things quickly, wondering whether to try these .
Tango had a pigs ear last year which she thoroughly enjoyed - twice ! She doesn't tolerate fatty foods well.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> Are cows ears stinky ? My girls love a good chew and get through things quickly, wondering whether to try these .
> Tango had a pigs ear last year which she thoroughly enjoyed - twice ! She doesn't tolerate fatty foods well.


Nope, can't smell them at all unless you put them up to your nose


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

U can get bag of 10 cows ears from poundstrecher £4.79


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

rachelholmes said:


> U can get bag of 10 cows ears from poundstrecher £4.79


Thanks Rachel


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with the chopping them up. Mine have them on occasion but we tend to go for pig ear strips instead as they are a bit smaller and last a bit longer. Might be worth switching his treats up a bit as you might find a cows ear a good bribe


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Mine have cows ears, lambs ears, rabbits ears, green tripe all from Zooplus, so along with fish skins and kongs, their evening snack is usually one of each thing a week (kongs they get more), lots of variety and different nutrients etc from each thing. 

I've just had my Zooplus order so £30 worth of treats lasts 3 dogs about 2 months which is so cheap compared to other places.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

That's true, I don't want the cow ear to get boring! I'm going to order a nice variety off zooplus


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh and pizzles - not sure if he had tried those? Mine go crazy for them!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I just can't bring myself to give my girls pizzle , knowing the anatomy makes me quite squeamish !:Hungover


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Westie Mum said:


> Oh and pizzles - not sure if he had tried those? Mine go crazy for them!


Yeah, he did have a pack. He's not that enthusiastic over pizzle, so not bought it again. It was hanging around for ages!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

SusieRainbow said:


> I just can't bring myself to give my girls pizzle , knowing the anatomy makes me quite squeamish !:Hungover


I try not to think about it as the girls are chomping away lol


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol - Teddy takes weeks and even months to finish just one cows ear! 

Sometimes Whisper suddenly decides she wants one and it's gone in a flash and then Teddy gets really upset!!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanlou said:


> Lol - Teddy takes weeks and even months to finish just one cows ear!
> 
> Sometimes Whisper suddenly decides she wants one and it's gone in a flash and then Teddy gets really upset!!


Interestingly, Muttly was the same when I first bought them and I had a load left. So when I went to visit my parents I took a couple for their Goldens and they sat an ate them in one sitting of course, meanwhile I gave Muttly a chew to eat.
But he was watching them eat these ears and then bugging me like he wanted one. Well I didn't have any left with me, but when we got home I gave him one and since that day he either eats them in one go, or the longest they last is 24hours!

It's not the first thing he has copied from them, also after seeing them, he now has to bring me a toy/chew/stick whatever he can find to greet me with, which is obviously typical Retriever behaviour and he never did it before seeing them, bless him 

I am going to break them in half, as not sure a dog his size should eat something bigger than his head in one go


----------



## BillyPops (Jun 14, 2015)

I did a bulk order, including cow's ears, with Bitiba earlier in the week and it arrived this morning. On the email from Yodel it said that a parcel from Zooplus was on it's way. I've just compared the prices of everything I got and it's all cheaper on Bitiba, exactly the same brands. Bitiba is £39 minimum order for free delivery. 

The dogs have helped me unpack the parcel and they're exhausted from all the sniffing! We're going to try the puffed pig snouts first 

Bye bye Dentastix, I'm so happy.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

BillyPops said:


> I did a bulk order, including cow's ears, with Bitiba earlier in the week and it arrived this morning. On the email from Yodel it said that a parcel from Zooplus was on it's way. I've just compared the prices of everything I got and it's all cheaper on Bitiba, exactly the same brands. Bitiba is £39 minimum order for free delivery.
> 
> The dogs have helped me unpack the parcel and they're exhausted from all the sniffing! We're going to try the *puffed pig snouts* first
> 
> Bye bye Dentastix, I'm so happy.


They sound horrifying!!! 
Are they to replace the Dentistix? I found beef filled Dentistix, he liked them for a while, now he's bored again


----------



## BillyPops (Jun 14, 2015)

Ha ha, they smell pretty pongy but the dogs had one after their walk and there's nothing left so I guess they enjoyed them  They lasted a little bit longer than a Dentastix, Popsie's lasted about twice as long. I tried to cut one in half but my kitchen scissors wouldn't do it. I think half a one would be better. 

They've been having a Dentastix every day for a long time but I wanted a more natural alternative. I got a selection of things to try. The one that looks the best is the 1kg dog chew variety pack which has loads in it and good sized pieces as well. I also got cow's ears which I'll cut in half and some calves hooves which will last several days in short bursts.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

The puffed pig snouts are very strange and two of mine did like them but Poppy full out choked on hers so never again, it frightened the living daylights out of me!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Just googled them, quite freaky!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine loooooooooved the puffed snouts
Unfortunately, they cause explosive borzoi bottoms..... and that is just as messy as it sounds.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

BlueJay said:


> Mine loooooooooved the puffed snouts
> Unfortunately, they cause explosive borzoi bottoms..... and that is just as messy as it sounds.


 Aww


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Oooh, just ordered 100 cows ears for £17.99 - bargain! Thanks for reminding me to check Zooplus


----------

